# DVD Player Matshita UJ-810 not working



## nakiokevo (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey guyz, I seem to have trouble with ma dvd combine with cd drive~.. It seems like I am able to load CD when I insert in the tray, but unable to play DVD when I insert it into the tray.... I have tried playing dvd on this computer b4 and it worked~... I don't know what I should do to fix this problem.... Am I missing any files or what?.... Plz help me... thx~~

I use a Sony Vaio laptop (PCG-FRV35)
With an Matshita UJ-810 dvd/cd drive~


The driver details (files):
~ cdrom.sys
~ imapi.sys
~ PxHelp20.sys
~ redbook.sys
~ storprop.dll


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I have run into a number of optical drive problems where the CD portion of the drive works fine, the DVD drive will read DVD data discs, however, the drive would not correctly read any pre-recorded DVD movie. Caused the machine to even lock up.

The laptop manufacturer did have some utilities where I was able to further run some tests and it was determined to be a hardware problem with the optical drive.

Turned out I needed to replace the optical drive to solve my problem.

If you have any DVD player software, you might try deleting it and reloading it to see what happens as well?

JamesO


----------



## nakiokevo (Jan 8, 2006)

kk~... i will try deleting ma InterVideo WinDVD for Vaio...~
And reply asap... But in the meantime... wut do u mean by:
"Turned out I needed to replace the optical drive to solve my problem."
Do u mean u had to replace your entire dvd/cd drive and buy a new one?...


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

In the situation I ran into, I needed to replace the entire internal optical drive. Again, the only part that did not work was reading video DVD's. Data DVD's and CD's worked and it also would still burn CD's.

This was on a Dell 1000 laptop that was just slightly over 1 year old. Turned out Dell claims they did not offer a replacement internal optical drive for a machine that is just slightly over 1 year old, they did offer and external CDRW-DVD with a housing and a case, but what is the point, this is a laptop. Another reason I am not a Dell fan! They also did not appear to have any online hardware/maintenance manuals either.

I ended up purchasing a new replacement drive with OEM software on ebay for $70 which did the trick. Very easy to replace on the Dell, although it was not a "multibay" device.

Only issue on the Sony, watch out as they sometimes need major dis-assembly for simple repairs.

JamesO


----------



## nakiokevo (Jan 8, 2006)

I found the solution to ma problem~..
All i needed to do was update firmware..~
Many thx JamesO for providing tips and suggustions~~ =D


----------



## jason2006 (Feb 16, 2006)

nakiokevo said:


> I found the solution to ma problem~..
> All i needed to do was update firmware..~
> Many thx JamesO for providing tips and suggustions~~ =D


Hello Nakiokevo,

This is Jason2006. I am gland to see you solved your problem. I have the same problem you had. I don't know where to update the firmware. please advice. thanks.

Jason2006


----------

